# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Ngôi làng trên hồ độc đáo ở châu Phi - Du lịch Châu Phi

## hangnt

*Những ngôi nhà sàn nổi trên mặt nước thuộc thành phố Ganvié của nước cộng hòa Benin, từ khi được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1996, ngày càng trở nên hút khách du lịch hơn.*


Thoạt nhìn những bức ảnh về Ganivé, người ta nghĩ ngay đến một trận lũ lụt đã càn quét qua ngôi làng khiến chúng nổi bồng bềnh vô định trên dòng nước. Nhưng đó là ngôi làng hồ Ganvié thuộc nước cộng hòa Benin, được xem là thành phố hồ lớn nhất ở châu Phi.

Ngày nay, ngôi làng hồ Ganvié cũng đã hơn 500 tuổi, đôi khi được gọi là Venice của châu Phi. Những cư dân đầu tiên đến sinh sống, an cư lập nghiệp, cố định trong hồ Nokoué tính đến nay cũng khoảng 20.000 người.

Ganvié được bộ tộc Tofino xây dựng trong thời gian xảy ra chiến tranh bộ lạc và buôn bán nô lệ. Đó là vào đầu thế kỷ 18, vương quốc Dahomey là một trong những quốc gia hùng mạnh nhất ở tây Phi chuyên về mua bán nô lệ, đã liên kết với bộ tộc láng giềng Fon tấn công bộ tộc nhỏ lẻ Tofino. Thay vì bắt người dân của mình bán đi, thì họ lại thực hiện một trao đổi với người Bồ Đào Nha là chính bộ tộc mình sẽ đi săn và bán các bộ tộc khác làm nô lệ.

Để tránh sự truy bắt bán làm nô lệ sang châu Âu, bộ lạc Tofino quyết định xây dựng ngôi làng giữa hồ Nokoué và bắt đầu cuộc sống của mình nơi đây cho đến đời con cháu sau này. Mỗi ngôi nhà mà họ dựng lên đều cách mực nước khoảng 2m. Nơi đây được coi như lối thoát cuối cùng của tộc Tofino. Ngay cái tên của ngôi làng cũng thể hiện ý nghĩa đó: “Cuối cùng chúng tôi cũng tìm thấy hòa bình”.

Ngày nay, dân cư làng hồ Ganvié có một cuộc sống thanh bình và tương đối thịnh vượng. Họ sinh sống chủ yếu bằng nghề nuôi trồng san hô, phát triển những trang trại cá xung quanh hồ. Theo thời gian, khu vực hồ xuất hiện những mô đất, nhô lên trông như những hòn đảo nhỏ. Người dân sử dụng những mảnh đất này để chăn nuôi, trồng trọt, xây dựng trường học, nhà thờ, nghĩa trang... Còn những hoạt động khác như trao đổi mua bán, kinh doanh, diễn ra chủ yếu là trên mặt hồ.

Bộ mặt ngôi làng ngày càng được đổi mới. Bên cạnh những ngôi nhà sàn mái rơm truyền thống thì có thêm sự hiện diện của những ngôi nhà sàn mái gỗ, và dần dần mọc lên nhiều khách sạn phục vụ khách du lịch. Bên cạnh đó, đời sống tinh thần của người dân cũng nâng lên cùng với một nền văn hóa phát triển đa dạng.

*Hình ảnh về ngôi làng hồ lớn nhất châu Phi:*



Bảng chỉ dẫn vào khu du lịch thành phố hồ Ganvié.



Những ngôi nhà sàn mái gỗ cùng tồn tại song song với nhà sàn mái rơm.









Ngư dân đang giăng lưới.



Trạm sửa chữa và đóng tàu thuyền.



Những ngôi nhà sàn mái rơm điển hình ở Ganvié







Khu chợ nổi đang họp

----------


## hangnt

Người phụ nữ với xuồng hàng đang trên đường đến chợ.



Người phụ nữ Ganvié không thích chụp ảnh, theo họ một tấm ảnh chụp ra là lấy đi mất một phần linh hồn. Vì vậy mà họ luôn đội một chiếc mũ rơm vành rộng để che đi gương mặt của mình.





Người đàn ông này đang vận chuyển hàng hóa đến chợ.



Hàng hóa được đưa đến khu chợ nổi trên một chiếc xuồng.



Trạm điện thoại công cộng



Trường học tổng hợp cho mọi cấp độ.



Thuyền du lịch tại Ganié



Văn phòng du lịch.



Bên ngoài của khách sạn Chez Raphael.



Bên trong khách sạn Carrafour chez M.



Khách sạn Chez Raphael.

----------


## loplipop

Hay nhờ
Kiểu giống miền sông nước nước mình

----------


## thientai206

có hoa bèo tây y như Việt Nam í nhỉ, cái hotel cũng lạ nữa  :Smile:

----------


## dung89

thích qué đi lại bằng thuyền hết

----------

